# Sun Realty, What's that smell?



## tlustyp (Aug 18, 2004)

Rented with Sun Realty in Avon. I was in a house with unbelievable pet odor (Cat urine, doggie urine, alien urine). The furniture (circa 1950) had the smell of men enjoying themselves. A couple of bottles of Febreeze later I pointed out the problem to Sun Realty where I was offered a number of stupid reasons as to the cause of the smell. I got them to clean the carpets which didn't help the smell. I was left to sit in a world of stink, in the house and in the realty office. I finally told them I can stand the smell no longer, I'm leaving. I received a Oh, sorry, er.. come again next year?
I later spoke with a Walt (I already have your money so forget you) Graham of Sun (smell) Realty about how my problem was not taken care of and how I might receive a refund or rebate. Wow, I had a better chance of removing the smell of shirtless, sweaty, dirty, old men playing strip pinnacle, out of the couch.
Walt (that wasn't cat urine, it's cat love! How can you stop it.) Graham of Sun (We don't allow cats, no, no ,no... that's the sweet smell of the Outer Banks) Realty-Avon are what I believe give realty people a bad name.
What happened to customer satisfaction or standing by your product or calling in the EPA , Dept. of health, UFO sighting groups to figure out and get out the smell.
I therefore cannot recommend any to do business with Walt (you weren't smelling bad things, that was a religious experience) Graham and Sun (I can name that smell in four whiffs) Realty-Avon.
Just say no to Sun Realty-Avon.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sounds like a stinky vacation...


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds like somebody needs a hug.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*If you think Sun Stinks, Surf and Sound is worse*

This past June, we rented a ocean front house in Rodanthe and paid a fair amount for it to have a fraction of what was listed in the add actually work. Ican see missing a few items that were damaged or destroyed by the Hurricane that came last year but, I can't see not having phone service for the week, broken furniture, a/c that didn't work correctly, we had a 20 degree difference from the first floor to the second floor, a roof that leaked when it rained, they did fix that mid week, the kitchen ceiling started leaking through the lighting outlet during dinner one night and then the next day through the whole ceiling from the third floor a/c unit. This was only a fraction of the problems. How would you like it if none of the bathroom doors shut because the house was settling? The house is called The Princess of Tides, and the realty company Surf or Sound basically didn't even care that we had those problems. We had to call on three different days just to get a cheap junk grill. We've rented from them for years and won't be using them again. Plus we never got the refund that they said they would send after assessing our problems. When I called back to them after not receiving the refund, I was told to contact their LAWYER!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*hey man*

Don't waste our time with that crap on this board. This is for fishing and flinging lead, not bad talking people. If they had stolen a fishing rod or something it would be diffrent....


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Ouch!*

Don't hold back Surf Rat:Speak your mind.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Generally I agree,Surfrat,but*



surf rat said:


> Don't waste our time with that crap on this board. This is for fishing and flinging lead, not bad talking people. If they had stolen a fishing rod or something it would be diffrent....


 In my view folks need a head's up on where to stay at when fishing,these guys got a bumb rap,which does happen. I'm not real big on post like these myself,but,it's a need to know with some fishermen,just like manufactured tackle that is junk with no refund..I've heard storys like thiers before,not the norm but it does happen. Usually I let a thread like this roll down to the bottom with time,if it keeps coming to the top,and folks keep up the "bashing",well,then it's time to pull out the ax..  

We've already posted the *BAD* and *UGLY* ,I'm in hopes someone will post the *GOOD* as well..


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

We have to rent somewhere. I feel this is good info. However the first post was a bit much. And by the way "tlustyp" I am a man, I enjoy myself and my furniture doesn't smell bad.


----------



## dynodave (Aug 11, 2004)

*agree*

i agree drum people need to be informed on these type of things and people should not have to spend their hard earned money on such crap. we are planning on going down the 2nd week in oct.and i thank you for the info we want be staying with sun realty. just my 2 cents worth. dynodave


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*Thanks for your kind comment*



surf rat said:


> Don't waste our time with that crap on this board. This is for fishing and flinging lead, not bad talking people. If they had stolen a fishing rod or something it would be diffrent....



I personally went down to the outerbanks to surf fish and offshore fish with my family. An ocean front home is not cheap. If you were so incensed by this you could have avoided the post instead of passing on your insightful view. Thanks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm not feeling the love guys.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Sun Realty sucks, got it, roger that, check.
TC


----------



## king&strut (Jun 17, 2004)

Come on down to Topsail and stay at the Jolly Roger. They'll treat you right.


----------



## firstmatefluff (Aug 13, 2004)

*surfrat?*

Surf,

With all due respect, anyone who does not live in the area needs a place to stay when they come there to fish.....you could therefore make the conclusion that lodging is a necessary component of fishing for many of these people, and the gentleman who started this post had his money stolen in a not-too-dissimilar manner than if a surf rod was stolen--my 2 cents only, but I think his post was perfectly valid. Incidentally, since he listed a title describing his problem, you could have avoided that topic quite easily and just read the posts you considered "relevant".

Tight lines all, and thanks for the info--I won't be going to Sun and appreciate the heads up.

Mark


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I agree*



SaltyDog said:


> I'm not feeling the love guys.



Ok,guys I'm pretty easy going,for the most part,but enough bashing,or I'll have to hit the "button".. 

I know there are some good things to say about some of the places you folks have stayed.The people that have stayed in my rooms have had good things to say about just about every realty co down here that has rented to them.. Yes,they have had "horror storys" as well,but,not all were bad.. Folks need a "heads up" on that as well..


----------



## master baiter (Aug 8, 2003)

Sun, Surf or sound, for what we paid we were always happy!!! 20 years some were good, some were not so good, some were great!! My gripe to my wife is that we pay good money for a place to stay but my stupid arse/ ass stays out fishing until I am too exausted to give a crap about where I sleep. One big drum a year and I reckon I would sleep in dog crap to pay for it.. And yes, I have caught my share...Although I have never slept in dog crap I have slept where a dog has crapped close by, and enjoyed it too by the way... I am not an official FHB but I think that I could probably qualify as one if only I could get down there more than once a year...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Well I have only stayed at two places in all the yrs I been coming down. Village Marina Hotel, was nice, prolly nicer since they had to rebuild after Izzy. And your place which as you know I can't say enuff nice things about. But I'm sure there are plenty of good stories out there....


----------



## fireturk1 (Jul 26, 2004)

*totin' it with you!*

Try camping. I'v got a house I carry from stripper fishin' at smith mt lake, VA. to a king fishin' trip in SC.  A.C., micro., and my own SMELL.what could be better!


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Fireturk1,
Yea,yea next you will be sayin' you caught a king.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

fireturk1 said:


> Try camping. I'v got a house I carry from stripper fishin' at smith mt lake, VA. to a king fishin' trip in SC.  A.C., micro., and my own SMELL.what could be better!


Hot tub, plasma TV with surround sound, dishwasher, deck on the ocean, cable, fish cleaning table with running water, pool, king-size bed, clean linen and towels each day, room to walk without bumping into each other, just to name a few.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

OUCH!!......  .....actually it sounds like my brother-in-laws place up at Smith Mt where I'm suppose to be right now for a family reunion.My youngin has strep so guess who's baby sittin while mama goes(good thing SB aint far for me).Right off his dock is one of the hot spots for striper too.And yeah ,he rents it out if interested.....the R


----------



## dynodave (Aug 11, 2004)

*smith mountain*

hey rhon i live only 20 mins. from the mountain and can be on the water in 30 mins. went last sunday caught 3 nice smallies. dynodave


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Well Dynodave.....if ya hear a bunch of hootin and hollerin coming from the clubhouse 'round 3 ,thats that pack of ******** from my wifes side.After all these years you would think they would learn to handle that "springwater"    .....and they better bring me some back  ......the R


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Kenny,*

Since selling out in Frisco in '91 I've stayed in three places.

1. Above Hatteras Harbour Marina.
Great place to stay,no complaints.

2. Rented the same house in Avon through Outer Beaches Reality for a number of years, no complaints.

3. Stayed with you quys more than a few times and wouldn't recomend your place to anyone,only because it would be like giving up your secret spot on the beach and SOMEONE ELSE MIGHT EAT UP ALL OF JODY'S FOOKIN TURKEY  See you guys soon.

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

in2win said:


> Since selling out in Frisco in '91 I've stayed in three places.
> 
> 1. Above Hatteras Harbour Marina.
> Great place to stay,no complaints.
> ...


 Yeap,hope Avon Pier will allow ya to eat the "fookin turkey" this yr..


----------

